# Hipster Frankenstein



## TheBren (Jun 15, 2014)

I suggested this idea for a costume last December to a friend as a joke, but as the season approaches I think it would be fun to pull off. It would give me an excuse to go around talking about obscure culture that is all bad Halloween puns all night long.

This is something that falls within my budget and I can't find any pictures of it online, so it hasn't been done to death. It's probably a lot stupider sounding than it is in my head, but it'll be fun anyway.

I could just use suggestions as to what look would best pull off the effect for Frankenstein's monster.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, lensless glasses are a must! And I think Frankenstein's monster in skinny jeans would definitely be a sight to see. Maybe you could add ear gauges to the bolts as well and perhaps have a very asymmetrical haircut/wig on top?


----------



## Zombiarty_Marie (Aug 31, 2014)

Also, going with what Echo said, the skinny jeans can be black, a green t-shirt (v-neck and/or a bit long, a shirt with a Frankenstein icon, or a "vintage" shirt), and some form of black shoes. Hipsters tend to go with combat boots, flats, toms, or dress/vintage shoes so you can use whatever you have.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Instead of a wig or haircut, how about the iconic hipster beanie??


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

You could have the classic Frankenstein flat top but shaved all the way up the sides. Throw in thick frames, a curly moustache, and a bow tie. I like this idea.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is an amusing image on deviantART that could be fun to replicate http://www.deviantart.com/art/Hipster-Frankenstein-472090195


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Here was my take on Frank last year. I used the same mask that member Frustasi posted a link to. It was towards the end of the night so most of the green makeup had worn off my face. I was having a hard time figuring out how to make myself look like Frank and using this mask with the face cut out work great. 

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Take this as the sincerest form of flattery - but my wife and I are totally using this idea for our costumes this year. The more I thought about it, the more I liked it.

I'm going to try to locate a good Frankenstein flat top head piece and work the hair so I have like emo bangs/side part hanging across the forehead. Of course, gonna go with the thick frame glasses and a curly moustache. I want to go to a thrift store and pick up a bulky black suit coat with shoulder pads but wear black skinny pants with it. I'll probably wear a deep V-neck shirt or possibly a cardigan with it. Might carry around a Misfits vinyl record under my arm for photos.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know where you get these but transparent tattoo sleeves might be a nice addition.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

In Young Frankenstein (Gene Wilder) they had a humorous scene (see below). Have you considered doing the monster creation as a rapper with gold chains and pants hanging too low? Or maybe some other iconic character mix would work to make it original. 

Just an idea to modernize and humorize it a bit!


----------

